# Obama donates 100 million to Haiti



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

being a community organizer pays alot more than i would have thought. Can no one is this country be found who is in as bad a shape as those in Haiti. Take care of your own first, then help others


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

floortrader said:


> being a community organizer pays alot more than i would have thought. Can no one is this country be found who is in as bad a shape as those in Haiti. Take care of your own first, then help others


Wow, I didn't realize Obama was that wealthy. Does he have a sugar daddy?


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm all for helping these people out with money and our military!!! But the next time some country tries to tell the world how terrrible America is I hope people remember how we came to help!!!!


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

floortrader said:


> being a community organizer pays alot more than i would have thought. Can no one is this country be found who is in as bad a shape as those in Haiti. Take care of your own first, then help others


No, I don't think anyone in this country is in as bad of shape as the people of Haiti. 

But hey, maybe you agree with the likes of Pat Robertson in that the Haitians "had this coming."
http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalp...robertson-and-limbaugh-are-really-stupid.html

Do you have a source for Obama giving 100 million of his money to the Haitians?


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Think alittle there are many indivituals in as bad a shape. Think I said on an indivitual bases. One car crash wife 3 kids dead driver paralized. Your son killed at Fort Hood, your home burned ,hurricanes etc etc etc.who in Haiti is in worse shape and it happens everyday and worse. God wasted some time trying to give brains to everyone.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

floortrader said:


> Think alittle there are many indivituals in as bad a shape. Think I said on an indivitual bases. One car crash wife 3 kids dead driver paralized. Your son killed at Fort Hood, your home burned ,hurricanes etc etc etc.who in Haiti is in worse shape and it happens everyday and worse. God wasted some time trying to give brains to everyone.


Oh, of course. But lets add up the amount of devastation per square mile and I think you see why there is aid going to Haiti.

I certainly agree with your last statement.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

And I still haven't found on the news sites where Obama donated 100 million to Haiti. Can you find that for me?


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I would not trade one square inch of the USA for all of Haiti. Obama donated 100 million of my money and other Americans. It was a joke to act like it was his money. . As far as the 100 million read the news or listen to something besides NBC.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

If interested in donating money to Haiti, here is the government website:
http://www.whitehouse.gov/haitiearthquake_embed

All donations go to the RedCross.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's tough situation. We should help, but were in tough economical shape ourselves. We just about have to do something, but I hope we don't drive ourselves bankrupt trying.

I don't think Pat Robertson or any of us can explain why these things happen. He sounds radical, but I guess he is entitled to his opinion just like us. I don't think he said they deserve it, I think he said they brought it on themselves.

They sure are corrupt. One island and one side is prosperous and the other poor as dirt. I often think every nation on earth has something, timber, oil, gems, agriculture etc but some are rich and some are poor. I think it's the leadership and those in charge that create the problems.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I think we need to help out. As for the 100 million the US donated I would guess it's actually Chinese money as I don't think there is much of our own left.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sure China heard about Obama donating 100 million. They probibly said we have to loan those freeloaders another 100 million. If China donated 100 million would Obama still have to. Should you donate a 100 million if you are stone cold broke. How many households that are broke would go to the bank ' borrow money and send it to Haiti. Would you? :bop:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

obomba screwed up again. He gave those people all that money thinking that they could VOTE.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> obomba screwed up again. He gave those people all that money thinking that they could VOTE.


 :rollin: :beer: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For those that think Pat Robertson was goofy, this one tops it:


> Actor Danny Glover Says Quake 'Response' For Screwing Up Climate Summit In Copenhagen...


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

fishless said:


> Sasha and Abby said:
> 
> 
> > obomba screwed up again. He gave those people all that money thinking that they could VOTE.
> ...


Don't be so sure they won't be in the Miami area voting in the next election, Dems are good at that kind of voter registration.
uke:


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Bowstring said:


> fishless said:
> 
> 
> > Sasha and Abby said:
> ...


Thats exactly right. Before this is all over most of these Hiatians will end up in the US.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Or, if it looks like there are enough people in Haiti that want a free lunch they could become our 51 state. Maybe we will get to 57 states like Obama claimed he campaigned in.


----------

